# Topics > Entities > Societies >  AI4EU consortium, Europe

## Airicist

ai4europe.eu

youtube.com/channel/UC0TvS1wLb1Qja9k-dle0cdQ

facebook.com/ai4eu

twitter.com/AI4EU

linkedin.com/company/ai4eu

----------

